# How to stop cat killing wildlife?



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

My cat is only a babe, 7 months, and a very harmless looking little man... But he has been catching 1 - 2 mice, rats and birds a DAY.

Nothing native yet, but I'm worried its only time til he gets small marsupials 

He has a bell, and he is kept in at night...

Some of them he brings in live and drops, others he brings home and kills, others he COMPLETELY mangles (put it this way - I know the last rat was pregnant with 8 babies, and we also never found her head...)


----------



## tattoolizzie (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep it inside. All the time. 

If it needs to be outside for excercise build one of those secure cat run things.

Sounds harsh but I'm sure it's one of the nicest answers you'll get on this forum re this topic.


----------



## ralphwig (Jan 8, 2009)

[How do you tell if a cat is feral? Its more than 30 cm off your verandah! Sorry But they are hunters by nature as the previous post said locked in house is the only way, or they will get out and destroy our precious fauna..


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I know  We have tried putting REALLLLY high fences etc. all over the back courtyard but somehow he scrambles over them...

I should add - some of the rats and mice he has caught are IN the house - sneaking in for cat food, and my mouse's food...


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 8, 2009)

Cats are not a stupid animal....Many cats have learnt how to stalk their prey without making the bell ring which makes them very efficient predators. Keep it indoors.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Pudding will hate being inside, he loves going into the street and greeting people walking past! He jumps onto strangers for cuddles!

I heard about some sort of Sonar collar... Maybe I'll try that too...


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

But yeah we will keep him in 24/7 if it comes to that.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahh keep it inside, or simply remove it's front paws... Instead of "Pussy" you can call it "Pushy"

-H


----------



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.catnip.com.au/design_ideas.html

You can decide to make one yourself or buy one. My dad's partner bought one for her cats as she had two, my dad had one and they had kittens. At first they thought it might have been a bit cruel but with all the different levels and the mesh to climb up the cats absolutely love it. They crusie around chasing each othehr through tunnels, or clib down the tunnels past the kitchen window to say hello. It is set up so one section is nearly always in the sun while another section is nearly completely shaded so they cats just cruise around and lay down where ever hey are comfortable. With more of these avairy set ups I might start to change my feelings toward cats.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 8, 2009)

Shoot it


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep it inside, or get rid of it.....as tattoolizzie said you could build an outdoor enclosure for it.


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

m.punja said:


> http://www.catnip.com.au/design_ideas.html
> 
> You can decide to make one yourself or buy one. My dad's partner bought one for her cats as she had two, my dad had one and they had kittens. At first they thought it might have been a bit cruel but with all the different levels and the mesh to climb up the cats absolutely love it. They crusie around chasing each othehr through tunnels, or clib down the tunnels past the kitchen window to say hello. It is set up so one section is nearly always in the sun while another section is nearly completely shaded so they cats just cruise around and lay down where ever hey are comfortable. With more of these avairy set ups I might start to change my feelings toward cats.


 
Ahh thanks that's great! When we move to the 'bush' (Warrandyte, we are looking for 4 acres), we could build a really big one of them! I think he would really like it...

You're right, it's ideal for keeping cats in Australia.


----------



## Stergo (Jan 8, 2009)

I put two bells on mine and that helped a lot. Also i vagely remember seeing something sold at the pet shops that warned wildlife when they were near but not sure how it worked except that it went on their collar. Good luck.


----------



## Wench (Jan 8, 2009)

my lil winston is an indoor cat only 
i never have let him outside nor will let him outside so he doesn't know any better.
he sits at the window and watches cars/bird but thats his only taste for freedom  bwahhaha 

my mate though has a massssivvee sunroom/mesh enclosure thing for her 3 cats and they lurrrvveee it.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 8, 2009)

Get a 'cat run', you can use any large caged aviary type thing. You can get them alot of places, trading post, ebay or even build one yourself. 
Just put it outside with things like a bed, some toys, some food dishes, kitty litter if you like.
Keep the cat outside in the aviary when you are out or whatever, cat gets to be outside in an enclosed environment.

Cats are escape artists, the only way to stop their killing of natives is if they are kept indoors, or enclosed in a catrun type thing. Walk your cat just as you would a dog.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 8, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Shoot it


 
Hahaha

Unfortunatley your not going to get kind answers on here, the only way you can stop it is to either keep it inside, and Pudding is going to have to get over it, it's better than a heap of dead native animals, even worse if its reptiles. Plus it could be saving your cat, could get eaten by a Python as its only a kitten, or bitten by a venomous snake.
Or one of those things that m.punja gave the link for.

Either that or some one off this site will hunt down your house, have a steak out with a high powered rifle, and it will end up looking much like the rats it brings in

(Im not having a go at you if it sounds that way. People on here are real sensative on cats, and I wouldnt put it past them lol)

Edit due to too many typos and it annoys me


----------



## idontlikeurmango (Jan 8, 2009)

The best thing you can do for your cat is keep it inside. No fleas, no ticks, no injuries from other cats or falls or other animals etc and the best thing is no killing of wildlife!! So it is not cruel and after an adjustment peroid your cat will be fine.

I have kept our cat inside since we got him when he was 8wks old. He is now 2yrs old and he is healthy and happy and hasn't killed anything except his scratching post which was obviously looking at him funny :lol:


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Unfortunatley your not going to get kind answers on here, the only way you can stop it is to either keep it inside, and Pudding is going to have to gt over it, it's better than a heap of dead native animals, even worsse if its reptiles. Plus it could be saving your cat, could get eaten by a Python as its only akitten, or bitte by a venomous snake.
> Or one of those things that m.punja gave the link for.
> ...


 
Yeah nah don't worry, I'm not sensitive about it, I know some people hate cats! He is a champ tho, fetches a ball like a dog haha!

Yes I think the run is the way to go - and yeah, I was worried about vens, so that would stop him getting bitten too


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 8, 2009)

The most responsible thing you can do is chose not to own one.
they Cary a great deal of germs as a result of those introduced birds, rats and mice.


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 8, 2009)

Background
Cats are present throughout Victoria, as domestic pets, free-living strays, or as truly feral animals. Estimates in all these categories suggest that there are well over one million cats in the State.

Cats are obligate carnivores, that is, they must feed on animal protein. Each cat requires a minimum of 100-150g of protein each day, more if a female is nursing a litter. This means that an equivalent of at least seven small mammals, such as native Bush Rats, must be eaten each week by each cat.

Even cats that are well fed, apparently contented pets, will instinctively hunt and kill living creatures. An average of 32 wild animals may be killed by each pet cat every year. Each feral cat can kill many more. The potential impact on wildlife is enormous.

What impact do cats have on wildlife?
Cats are known to kill and eat more than 100 native Australian species of birds, 50 mammals, 50 reptiles, three frogs and numerous invertebrate animals. As more knowledge is obtained more animals continue to be added to the list.

Cats are a major threat to wildlife in the bush, where they are common and occur in most habitats, as well as in towns and cities. For example, in 1992, in response to a plague of native rats in south-west Queensland, where the endangered native Bilby survives, feral cat numbers were observed to be at high levels. The Australian Army was called in to assist with control and, to the amazement of wildlife managers, shot 417 cats in four days within 20 km of the Bilby site. Up to six cats were shot out of a single tree in one day! Of interest is that the high cat numbers were on a cattle station on which dingo control was rigourous. Neighbouring stations, with more dingos, had less cats. Cats can survive on water from prey in areas where drinking water is unavailable.

In Australia, cats (and dogs) have no natural predators. The hunting methods of cats are different to native predators, such as quolls, and so native wildlife has few inbuilt defences against cats.

Cats are most active at night, and especially at dusk and dawn. This coincides with the activity periods of much of our Australian wildlife, placing native animals at risk.
Cats kill prey of up to their own body size; most of Australia’s endangered and vulnerable mammals are in this size category.

Cats can significantly control bird populations. Studies in South Australia indicate that domestic cats probably kill the 'standing crop' of birds, (i.e. the same number are killed as are produced each year).

Cats are significant predators on small mammals. In 15 months one wildlife shelter in Melbourne received 272 native mammals with injuries that resulted from cat attacks; 242 of these were Common Ringtail Possums. Almost all died as a result of the attacks.

Cats have also been responsible for the death of at least 25% of all Sugar Gliders registered in the former Wildlife Management Branch (now DSE) collection.

Cat’s mouths can carry bacteria to which wildlife has little resistance, and wildlife that has been injured by cats usually dies - if not from injuries, then from infection.

Cats are the definitive host of the blood protozoan disease Toxoplasmosis which can affect wildlife, sheep and humans. It can cause unco-ordination, blindness, erratic movement and unnatural daytime activity. Toxoplasmosis is often fatal for infected wildlife. It can have effects on reproduction (the disease can cause abortion in sheep and humans). Endangered Eastern Barred Bandicoots are at threat not only through direct predation by cats but from infection with the disease. It probably predisposes affected bandicoots to predation by cats or dogs and to road trauma.

Research into the reintroduction of rare mammals onto mainland Australia has found that, when foxes are controlled, cat numbers increase, continuing the attack on native species. Similarly, because rabbit is a significant part of feral cat diet in many (especially rural) areas, rabbit control without cat control may lead to increased predation on wildlife. Hence, an integrated pest animal control program is essential.

Cats also have an indirect impact on plant pollination by reducing numbers of native birds.

Although habitat alteration and hunting are also important factors, cats have been responsible for the extinction of over 30 species of birds around the world.

Cats have been the cause of decline and extinction of many bird species on a large number of islands including New Zealand, Macquarie Island, Socorro Island (Mexico), Ascension Island, the Kermadec group, Marion Island and many others. There are also records of mammals and reptiles being similarly affected - for example the endemic rodents of the Galapagos are now only found on islands without cats, and in Western Australia at least two species of now-endangered species of marsupial (Banded Hare-wallaby and Golden Bandicoot) have become extinct on the Monte Bello Islands due to cats.

Pet cats kill an average of 16 mammals, 8 birds and 8 reptiles every year. 900 000 pet cats by 32 wildlife each per year = 29 million wildlife.

Feral cats each need to eat the equivalent of seven native bush rats or ten native birds each week. 200 000 feral cats by 10 wildlife by 52 weeks = 104 million wildlife.

Stray cats in cities kill on average 5 wildlife each week. 300 000 cats by 5 wildlife by 52 weeks = 78 million wildlife.

GRAND TOTAL = 211 million wildlife killed by cats in Victoria each year!

On farms
Toxoplasmosis in sheep, spread by cat faeces, can result in abortions, stillborn lambs, and a reduced lambing percentage. It is the most common cause of infectious abortions in sheep flocks in south-eastern Australia. Cats also carry the stock disease Sarcosporidiosis. Sarcocystis infection can result in carcase condemnation at the abattoir. Cats spread these diseases by contaminating pasture, hay and other animal foods with the parasite via their faeces. They in turn are contaminated by eating rodents, birds and wildlife which contain cysts of the parasite. Farmers who wish to avoid the risk to livestock of toxoplasmosis should not let cats near their pastures.

DEPARTMENT OF PRIMARY INDUSTRIES 
August 1999


----------



## dailyskin (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! It's very interesting to read... I know that cats aren't great in Australia, but I am also super allergic, and that didn't stop me getting him either :S

I just adore all animals I guess... But I think the enclosure is the way to go. I will encourage all my fellow cat owners to do the same.


----------



## Eriquar (Jan 8, 2009)

Be a responsible cat owner and keep them inside your house at all times - like us.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Ahh thanks that's great! When we move to the 'bush' (Warrandyte, we are looking for 4 acres), we could build a really big one of them! I think he would really like it...
> 
> You're right, it's ideal for keeping cats in Australia.


 

or shoot it. Either really :lol::lol: Nah i am coming around to cats since i have seen these avaries used. it should be law if you have a cat to have an avairy for it, you can't let your dog roam the street so cats should be enclosed also. My dad hangs old CD's or balls and has a cat post and a kitty litter box all in the cage and the cats have the time of their life. plus you have the assurance that you know where your cat is and that it is safe and well and if you want to go out and give him/her a cuddle of scratch then there they are just waiting.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard keeping them in the freezer stops them from killing most animals!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 8, 2009)

dailyskin said:


> Yeah I know  We have tried putting REALLLLY high fences etc. all over the back courtyard but somehow he scrambles over them...
> 
> I should add - some of the rats and mice he has caught are IN the house - sneaking in for cat food, and my mouse's food...


 

let it kil those 1


----------



## JasonL (Jan 8, 2009)

I've trained cats not to attack wildlife before, with a special training tool, a 308.


----------

